# 'SYSTEMA/New York' Seminar - 8/17/03



## NYCRonin (Jul 22, 2003)

SYSTEMA/New York 
announces the next of a series of seminars in the NYC area. 

DATE: Sunday, August 17th 
TIME: 10AM to 1pm 
LOCATION: Pa-Kua Center, 2212 Ave. U, Sheepshead Bay area, Bklyn. NY 

Robert Green is a 40 year veteran of the study of the worlds martial arts and combative styles and a 17 year member of NYC law enforcement working, with some of the most violent criminal offenders on Rikers Island.  He is well known in the RMA community, and highly regarded as an instructor who knows the difference between theory and what works in the real world. As his Russian friends say "Rob is not a virgin teaching how to make love", and he has traveled from coast to coast to conduct seminars for interested groups.
Rob is a personal student of Vladimir Vasiliev and Mikhail Ryabco and is certified by these two legendary masters to teach Systema to the public and members of law enforcement. (You can learn more about Rob and our group at: www.rusanyc.com ) 

This seminar will be unique because it will not only include work on the basics of Systema but will also, as a special focus, Robert will cover defenses from the common street attacks used by the criminal element - part 2 (multiple opponent and weapon attacks - will include improvised weapons for defense). We will be covering the methods that the street thug, rapist or mugger uses on their prey - and how we can apply Systema to protect ourselves and our loved ones. 

Due to the expected response, PLEASE reserve your space by contacting us ASAP. Space is limited.
For more information about reservations, cost or directions - please contact us at: Mail@rusanyc.com 

This will be an exciting and informative seminar and we look forward to seeing you there!

ADMIN.
SYSTEMA/New York


----------



## Brian King (Jul 30, 2003)

Rob just taught a successful Systema seminar here in the Seattle area. Everyone had a blast and everyone learned so damn much. Ive thanked Rob before but I will thank him again here now. His teaching is strong and effective. He excels at showing the practicability of Systema as he ties in the theories with his real world experiences. I can not strongly enough recommend that if you get the chance to attend one of his seminars to go and if you get a chance to host him in a seminar to jump at the chance. 

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King


----------



## NYCRonin (Aug 8, 2003)

Last call for pre-registration for the above listed seminar.

Next one 9/14/03 ---- official notice soon to follow.


----------



## NYCRonin (Aug 17, 2003)

Due to difficulties caused by the blackout, this seminar has been re-scheduled for 8/24/03 - location and times remain the same.
All planning to attend MUST contact Rob or SYSTEMA/New York to confirm their reservation.
We regret any inconvenience.
See you on the 24th!
S/NY


----------

